# gulp help



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

ive just brought myself a few packets of gulp minows and gave them a try for the first time the other day......after using squidgies for a while i was expecting a little more lure action from the gulp than i got :? . All i could manage was a lift and drop with a half twist just for points......is there a special way for these to be rigged so as to impart more action to the gulp. or are these supposed to be used just like bait chuck em in and wait for a bite?? :? .

This may be a stupid q's but after paying that much for these gulps and hearing they are all the go im a little disappointed at the end result.

TY


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

They're just brightly coloured and expensive bait. They do work though


----------



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

well thats what im doing wrong then ill give them another go next time out with this under my belt and let you all know how i go

Thanx for the help guys


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Stickbait gulps [ minnows ] are better off being worked , i assume the squidgys are paddle tails and they do give a good vibration and movement just drifting or wound...with the gulps i jig them mainly near the bottom for flatty , drop to bottom on the lightest possible jighead that gets you there , lift..lift..lift in about 1 foot increments then let sink to bottom again..repeat...usually more violent the better , as it imitates an injured baitfish , where as the squidgys imitate a swimming baitfish better and attract by stronger tail vibration . The gulps do work well and have many varietys , the shrimp , squid and worms can be left on the bottom and they work like a deadbait...good luck and i know they work , its just a matter of working them right in the area you are in . On the other hand , i havn't had alot of success on the squidgys...i think the gulps scent is a big plus but you do have to work them harder and i think closer to the bottom .


----------



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

thanx rob,
My initial thoughts were they could be worked more as a soft plastic then a bait but like you said the squidgies are ment to look like a live bait fish and gulps more like a dead or injured one. i guess i shouldv'e put a post up here first rather than trying to make a dead or injured bait fish look like a live one if i was a fish i wouldnt have touched it either..

Thanx again all TY


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYJh3a8AACXfgAAQQPUAEAAgHAA///+gMADW2g1MgU8NEam0QMg9INTEGptKGj1DaJo9CA01IMmTRoAGgBILE0F4BXdhcmLExXR/403s0Xx4zftQvk7oDWGEdqq1ylrqWsshakizAB67p2AlIkcPKnAqDlJyII/R5ua52eNBEiOA3Zyl3h8uixtxSt8hr7RZKHwol39JfUVYFiiiy03dWbGRCmuD5ad4iTqFCxcwhNJJgQ4XcoZtoDOlpCUyPC11KiVcxGyUqmUJExQxMwlgi1CbGjkk021CViIdjEuEMrMH8XckU4UJCCYd2vA=


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I like to leave one rod in the holder with a Gulp on it just bouncing off the bottom, while I cast and retrieve with the other rod. Some fish like a bit of action others dont.


----------



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

Red.......ill give them a look next time im at the local although im thinking that i should just stick to the squidgies though reusable and ease of use

ar-we-ther-yet ........was thinking of trying your style next time i go out so i should get to fitting another rod holder in the yak.

TY


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRK67KsAAI5fgAgQUPeAEjEgXKo////gQALNjhRRo4amiGgATJgAEYaRowamFPU2p6BQI0NGjQAABqnmip+pPSaGmgDQAAABKaTQQNRNpHqanqYmaQ0GJkbCSNQQeIlMIIwuPrgfFjhuiIBDXi86wc02V8Cgn9Sbd6XJn/FmpWp17pQt2CwgiKHcpDz0EtI309JdhQ+dDfJcK6OSlSu2FeL0UGXhjMYVA3zZFYsE4KXMU2erbxc2LSJoiBHZb8d1kajxPZnUFMayZ7ci2DEuKBDEs9dS3V4CU7Vg89USysXCuXMZEVm2sEHvFWgNdI9Oj+KhklPFdIME1+J4Q1NRU1df2PXeTffUkiaZaz+K0zpUb4kafdUwZVavnW0ik904bvX26FWlJtNSmKqs6iHaTeVSIbGJQMiEUllViROIIq5nhvcOpOszupKaSdBPc9o67KJe6J3dqLdU9SPPwfus1JONSnYQb3Ey5Im/QKZieg0KVL2XqruTIyyeWvoci7bPolrgzTxG7asU1Ck5Lxk0dTchIs7Q3Wc3cYHPZ+xB7xSVEDqxJ7oLsT7KAs76zv/MjEQyOzmKmm0s4Ckw5Y52KXyMNtSStaf0h980kbcZ7ZfbnesdN+0QSVAgRi1JZMVFGxTwDgNobinWiNbL91IJtgh07iEHk+MkDqqoUZn6nJFCcp0EqZcbklnizY8KgrxtnqqIoi21UbczZ9y4He7FiwuDkV+d8T4vVluY9PajHESFVC62y8JECad5fEAYOoRddoVEMqLMZAysVUmrCkERbeJ2raVmwWbZaoWDO3FA6YxzQ7rqynXCXbe1DllaXbFsLPdzGUa20YBIomMkFcuDS0wLXhr5D1rQtZfmpyzfQK/LF2l3Ns+0zCWm74+TnntwtZEWkmE28Fd7iCDNLyJjf7F3JFOFCQErrsqw


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The Gulp Pogey is a paddle tail shad.. and come in a range of sizes.... Ive caught a Samson fish on one pack.. although I here they pull in the snaps !!!!! Worth a try especiially if your used to working your lures a bit...... also another way to work Gulps is the drop shot method and used on the drift deep down... its not a practice I see used much.. but Ive had much success with this on estury species... just Google drop shot.... also known as a paternoster....


----------



## tyrion (Mar 1, 2008)

cheers red and *** will do some searching for the drop shot


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

YouTube clip on drop shotting


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Good Clip My YAK

yes great with gulp worms... and what i do is i drift with the weight bouncing offf the bottom - this makes the lure swim and wiggle..... I put the rod in the on deck scotty style holder and you can then see the nibbles and the takes... if you get the ends taken of the worm it might be worth rigging a stinger... also the other lure which is a killer is the storm twitching nipper - just dont tie it to you main line - run a side line off it thats longer than the line with the weight on. so then the nipper will bounce along the bottom like the real thing.. good on bream , snapps , flattys and whiting

Woppie


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Squidgy Pro series with sfactor is much better (lobbies in particular), other than that what has been said above, expensive bait.

cheers dave


----------

